# New car for a woodworker



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all.

My car was recently totaled (hit from behind) in an accident. It was not a great car, so in a way it is nice to be able to get market value for it and put that money towards a new vehicle.

My question to you all is what car/truck you've found works well for moving lumber efficiently. I am tired of sticking wood out the car window to get it home, or strapping it to the top of the car. I typically make furniture, and buy my lumber as rough stock. I also do a good bit of scrounging for free wood. Not normally buying sheet goods in great quantity but on occasion it's happened.

Other concerns: I have two kids who are small enough to still need car seats, so if I go the pickup truck route I'm probably going to need a second row of seats to install those.

Any thoughts? I appreciate it!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

A small crew cab truck would be a good bet, one with the biggest bed available will allow you to still be able to use it as a truck vs. some of the $50K+ "trucks" with a cab having the interior volume of a suburban and a bed that will fit only two bags of mulch from your favorite mega lo mart.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

This is what I got for my retirement gift to myself. pretty flexible, but don't expect great mileage…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

As a long-term contractor/woodshop owner, I can't Imagine not having a pickup truck with a lumber rack.Sine you will be using yours for the family too I doubt your going to want a lumber rack but if your going to be hauling lots of lumber a pickup with an 8ft bed is great for hauling material trucks with 6ft beds are better than no truck smaller than that your not going to be able to haul much lumber. I've never seen how a chevy like "Sparks500" converts but if it will haul 8ft material than that may work for you too.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

If you're hauling a family, a dual cab with an 8' would do the trick. But, they are monsters to park and most are gas hogs. A cheaper alternative would be an SUV with a towing pkg. And a light/medium duty trailer.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the insight folks. I agree that I'm looking for something that has a good sized bed in the back. I've just been looking at trucks while driving around, and it seems like some of them have beds that are next to useless. Does anyone have insight into options for safe, convenient lumber (and occasional sheet good) hauling that aren't a truck? Thinking in terms of a roof rack or something…. I've had a roof rack on a car before for bikes, but haven't had one since I started woodworking.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

For the past 6 years Ive had a 2002 Ext cab chevy 1500 4×4 and have hauled about everything with it since I've constantly built stuff and moved twice. It does pretty good. A few years back I built a 10×16 foot deck and put every piece of lumber for that deck in the back of my truck and hauled it the hour back to my house. It was more than it wanted to handle but it did the job.. I use to own a 03 Toyota Tundra that was a great running machine till I wrecked it. My father in law owns a Honda Ridgeline and personally I don't consider it to be a "Truck" but the gas mileage and ride is great and the tailgate opens a couple different ways and there is a dry box in the bottom of the bed that would be great for hauling tools or camping. 
Anything extended cab is gonna be tight with a car seat or two. Since I have two kids when I go to replace my truck I will likely get something will full 4 doors and a small bed like the Ridgeline and then get a 5×10 trailer. My wife has a Tahoe and loves it. Plenty of room inside but wouldn't be much for hauling stuff unless you have a trailer then the big V8 will pull anything you'd want to.
Anymore I personally like the idea of getting whatever I want to ride around in and still being able to get a few boards but then having a trailer for any big hauls


----------



## isotope (Dec 14, 2013)

Assuming that you need a family vehicle first that can occasionally be used for hauling lumber, I would seriously explore the idea of just installing a hitch on your vehicle and using a trailer. The other option is a van that has seats which can fold down into the floor. My dad has a Dodge van that can fit 4' x 8' sheetgoods completely inside the vehicle. We often load it with 10+ sheets of drywall.

But, if you do lots of hauling, then I too think a pickup would be the way to go.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> Thanks for all the insight folks. I agree that I m looking for something that has a good sized bed in the back. I ve just been looking at trucks while driving around, and it seems like some of them have beds that are next to useless. Does anyone have insight into options for safe, convenient lumber (and occasional sheet good) hauling that aren t a truck? Thinking in terms of a roof rack or something…. I ve had a roof rack on a car before for bikes, but haven t had one since I started woodworking.
> 
> - MrFid


A folding harbor freight 4' x 8' trailer and a 4 cylinder SUV (that can tow ~2500lbs.) would offer good mileage, good ride quality, substantial lumber volume and OK payload. That's exactly what my brother does and the market is flush with many new options in the $20K - $25K range or less if you're OK with buying used.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Buy a trailer. The HF one mentioned above is $260 with a coupon. I've been using a Subaru Forester and can fit 9' lumber in there with the front passenger seat folded down. Hauls a lot more than I've expected to. My trailer is being put together this week so it will be easier in the future to haul.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks again everyone!

@jmartel and @bigblockyeti I am definitely considering the trailer option since I really do need a family vehicle first (and am not thrilled with poor gas mileage although that's a secondary concern for sure). Do either of you have a link or an item number for the HF 4×8 trailer? I haven't been able to find it on the site. That sounds like it might be a terrific option for me.

I started this thread leaning towards a truck, but now I think I might try to find something with towing capacity and a trailer.

Also, totally okay with buying used. In fact it's maybe preferable with me.

Would love to find out more about the HF trailer.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The item number is 62648 and for some reason isn't being shown on the webpage. It has a near cult following with the many different ways folks have modded it. For a little more money you can get the non-folding 4' x 8" trailer that has a higher weight capacity.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I am glad several folks chimed in with suggestions to buy a trailer. It makes a lot of sense if you only expect to haul sheet goods on rare occasions.

One really nice feature is folding rear seats in a car. This gives you the ability to carry a dozen 8' 2×4s when you don't have the trailer with you. It is amazing how much more space it gives an average size car.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Honda CRVs will pull around 2500 lbs and still get around 28 MPG. A real nice trailer will be under $1000 for the size you need. Much cheaper than having both a family vehicle and a truck to haul stuff. Most will have a factor roof haul system of some kinds that you can haul a small amount of lumber on


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

My wife drives a Ridgeline and loves it. Around 20 mpg without being careful. Fit two car seats when the grand kids came to visit without a problem. This is our traveling vehicle. Handles great on long trips and you can't beat the below the bed trunk for keeping things safe and out of sight. Wife keeps a large cooler in it for bringing home groceries during the hot summer months.

For small amounts of long wood, the rear window opens and a 12 footer will fit inside.
Will also pull a trailer for larger loads of lumber.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've got a 2002 Honda Odyssey minivan that allows me to carry a couple of full 4×8 sheets of plywood if I take the middle row seats out and fold down the rear seat into the floor. It only takes a few seconds to remove or install the seats. I can also put a few 10' 2×6 boards down the center. I kept it rather than trading it in a few years back specifically because of this capability. Unfortunately, I am NOT able to load 60 inch baltic plywood inside but it does have a roof rack so for short trips that works well enough. It has 160k+ miles on it and have never even had it in the shop except for scheduled maintenance (brakes, oil changes, etc.). I expect to get another 50k on it at least.

It was a great family vehicle when my kids were young and now it is used to haul stuff around. I would buy another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

I fretted over a truck the last time I got a new car about a year ago. I've had trucks in the past and love them but I really wanted an SUV. Decided on an Lexus GX 460 and then went looking for trailer options. Ended up going with this one from Northern Tool: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200660343_200660343

It's great. Takes about five minutes to get all setup and tucks away nicely in my garage. I bought the steel version from NT as well as the one from HF. Once you get the wood on there they get pretty damn heavy to fold up. Sold those two and got the aluminium version. Much better. The aluminium version as well as HF's version fold the entire tongue assembly. The NT steel version does not so I had to do the folding and unfolding in the garage as it wouldn't fit through the door in the upright position. Depending on how messy the garage was it got interesting.

The one drawback is that if I want to use it after work I have to drive home and hook it up which takes me past all of the places I would want to go and then I have to double back. That's where a truck would be very convenient.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> The one drawback is that if I want to use it after work I have to drive home and hook it up which takes me past all of the places I would want to go and then I have to double back. That s where a truck would be very convenient.
> 
> - YesHaveSome


Drive it to work and park on the street on the days you are getting things maybe?

First option for me is a truck, though, in a pinch the trailer can often be just as useful.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I wouldn't switch out my crew cab (short bed) for another set up but I wanted a truck. I bought it 15 years ago when we had are first child (3 total and 2 dogs during the same time). It was used for short trips 350 to 500 mile during vacations, hauled its fair share of fire wood, mulch, top soil, wood, bikes, kayaks, pulled the boat, gravel, pavers, new tv's, new furniture, helped move a few coworkers, pulled stumps and bushes, dropped the kids off to daycare, school, and now gets driven at times by my daughter. Also no concerns getting around during the winter snow with the 4 wheel drive.

A trailer combined with vehicle from my experiences is no substitute for truck but a lot depends on what you really will use it for. Many with a truck don't need one as it never gets used as a truck.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I cannot say enough about how much I love having a Chevy Suburban. I bought mine new in 2011. It is the LTZ version, so it has a vey nice interior and the second row of seats is two folding buckets seats with arm-rests. The 3rd row folds up or removes completely without much trouble.

It is easy to fit in 4×8 sheets, totally enclosed. Fully inside it, i can manage a 12' board. It has factory roof racks, and I have used those with relative ease to haul some longer boards.

This is the family cruiser, and we love having it for long road trips. My wife and I have never bought a sedan, and really can't see any reason we ever would.

Gas mileage, well - lets not talk so much about that, but if you cruise it on the highway it will do maybe 18mpg. Here in Houston, we try to support the oil industry anyway, and this is not worse than a full size pickup. In fact, it is a full-size pickup with a big ol' SUV body on it.

Towing almost anything is easy. If anything happened to my "Burban, we would get another one without even shopping around for alternate vehicle choices.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

https://www.pinterest.com/explore/folding-utility-trailer/?lp=true

This will get you thinking  just look for speed rating are; some have a 45 mph max rating.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

> The one drawback is that if I want to use it after work I have to drive home and hook it up which takes me past all of the places I would want to go and then I have to double back. That s where a truck would be very convenient.
> 
> - YesHaveSome
> 
> ...


I would but I work downtown and park in a pretty tight garage.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

For maintenance and reliability I rec a Toyota Tacoma. Granted you give up some bed length to get the four doors for the cab but for a balance between carrying the kids and hauling lumber they do well.

Very rarely see these in for much repair work other than brakes and tires maybe a belt here and there.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

> As a long-term contractor/woodshop owner, I can t Imagine not having a pickup truck with a lumber rack.Sine you will be using yours for the family too I doubt your going to want a lumber rack but if your going to be hauling lots of lumber a pickup with an 8ft bed is great for hauling material trucks with 6ft beds are better than no truck smaller than that your not going to be able to haul much lumber. I ve never seen how a chevy like "Sparks500" converts but if it will haul 8ft material than that may work for you too.
> 
> - a1Jim


The "mid-gate" opens between the bed and the back seat, and the seats fold down, which allows a full 4×8 sheet of plywood. They also come with covers, that are not shown in the photo, which keeps everything dry.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. It was very valuable to have these thoughts as I approached car buying this weekend. I ended up buying a Ridgeline on the recommendation of several of you, as well as my own research. I am picking it up later this week, and am excited to have a truck for these purposes. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

For the long stuff that can't fit in your new Ridgeline and you can't open it up something like this is pretty nice to have in a pinch as well. I like it because you can reverse the L section to either go low - even with the tailgate and actually use it like a workbench on site, or go high - even with a roof rack for extra long items.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

@smitdog that's a great suggestion. Really nice. I may go with something like that. Less permanent than a full lumber rack. Would you then use a single Thule-style bar above the cab so that long lumber wouldn't rest directly on the roof? That seems to be the way to go. Awesome suggestion. This is exactly why I posted. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, you've got the idea. On that Amazon link, at least it shows up for me, they have a "Frequently bought together" suggestion which includes a removable rooftop bar and a anti-rattle hitch clamp. Not sure if the hitch clamp is helpful or not, never seen or used one but it's got a lot of really good reviews.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

New question for the brain trust.

I liked @smitdog 's idea about the load extender. Now I am in the market for a single bar for the roof of the cab. I found this: Amazon's cheapest roof rack

While I think this concept is in theory what I'm looking for, it doesn't get stellar reviews on Amazon. People complained about the bar being too flimsy, and bending when a heavier load is put onto it. So I am considering (not sold on this idea totally yet) building my own. Here's my thoughts:

Using 1 inch black iron pipe from Home Depot or the like for the bar. Then craft some mounts out of wood on my bandsaw and drill press that look like those in the product mentioned above. Then attach a bit of foam (or leather, or…?) to the bottom of the mounts so that they won't scratch my truck when they sit on the roof. Then, when needed, attach the whole thing with a ratchet strap running through the cabin (like the product above does).

Thoughts? What sort of padding should I use to protect the top of the truck?

Or is this whole endeavor doomed or otherwise inadvisable for some reason?

I appreciate you reading.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd buy a pair of the correct Yakima towers and a round cross bar. I think you will be happier with that setup.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

> For maintenance and reliability I rec a Toyota Tacoma. Granted you give up some bed length to get the four doors for the cab but for a balance between carrying the kids and hauling lumber they do well.
> 
> Very rarely see these in for much repair work other than brakes and tires maybe a belt here and there.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I traded in a small SUV for a new Tacoma about 2 years ago. It was a great decision. I've had no issues hauling sheet goods or lumber with it. The problem with finding a Tacoma is if you want to find a low mileage used one then you're looking at a sticker price just a touch less than a new one. By the time you factor in the rate difference between a new car loan and and a used car loan a new taco is easier on the wallet than a slightly used one. Your other option is to find one with around 150k on the odometer but those are just getting broken in.


----------

